
Startup and product without sales and marketing? - zippy786
I&#x27;m thinking about a team of engineers and product that requires no sales&#x2F;marketing. I guess during the early phase of a startup the founders wear multiple hat and sales&#x2F;marketing may not be required. However, I&#x27;m also thinking about the long run.   
Do HN users think it is possible ? Are there any success stories ?
======
buildops
NO! NO! NO! NO! What product are you reaching? What is your business model?
What features belong in the product? Who are you reaching?

Marketing should be the FIRST thing you do.
[https://hbr.org/1991/01/marketing-is-
everything](https://hbr.org/1991/01/marketing-is-everything)

